# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Δυτικά Προάστεια Αθήνας >  Κανείς για Βackbone Πετρούπολη , Ίλιον ???

## ryloth

*Αναζητείται-Καταζητείται*
Κόμβος για backbone στην περιοχή συνόρων Πετρούπολης - Ίλιον.
Λόγω της μορφολογίας της περιοχής υπάρχει πρόβλημα & δεν μπορούμε να
περάσουμε απο πετρούπολη προς ίλιον. 
Ιδανικό θα ήταν να βρούμε κάποιον ανάμεσα στην περιοχή που βρίσκεται ο κόμβος μου (ryloth #7725) - panospetr #4890 μέχρι και την περιοχή jimada #4903 - ririco #4119 .
Υπάρχουν μερικοί ασύνδετοι στην περιοχή αυτή αλλά δεν ξέρω κανέναν να έχει δηλώσει ενδιαφέρον ή να έχει εμφανιστεί σε συνάντηση περιοχής .
Επίσης έχω την πληροφορία οτι υπάρχει ο κόμβος tarantula-3 στην περιοχή Πανοράματος κοντά στο Άπολις.Και αυτός μας κάνει γιατί φαίνετε να έιναι αρκετά ψηλά και ίσως έχει πολύ καλή ορατότητα σε όλη την αθήνα.

----------


## davidcas

Να προτείνω κάτι;

Ο [email protected]! #7646 ψάχνεται για 2-3 bb links. Για δείτε μήπως μπορεί να βγει κάτι εκεί. 

Απο την άλλη μεριά υπάρχει ο kapo στο Ιλιον

----------


## ryloth

Ναι το ξέρω αυτό για τον DAMN  :: 
Έχω ανέβει και στην ταράτσα του , μας ενδιαφέρει να περάσουμε απέναντι αλλά λόγω της μορφολογίας του εδάφους είναι δύσκολα τα πράγματα και εκεί πρέπει να βρεθεί κάποιος ενδιάμεσος.
Παρόλο που είμαστε ψηλά υπάρχουν λοφάκια ανάμεσα μας και τώρα τελευταία με τις ψηλές πολυκατοικίες που φυτρώνουν σαν τα μανιτάρια έχουμε πρόβλημα.
Έχω προσπαθήσει να πιάσω σε σκαναρίσμα κάποιον απο χρυσούπολη-ανθούπολη αλλά είναι δύσκολα, δίπλα απο εμένα είχα πιάσει το ΑΡ του tlogic αλλά με χαμηλό σήμα.
Το ιδανικό θα ήταν να βρεθεί κάποιος ανάμεσα σε εσένα και τον fencer.

Επίσης πρέπει να βρεθεί κάποιος ψηλά στην πετρούπολη να στήσει ένα καλό κόμβο με ΑΡ για να ξαλαφρώσει ο ατάραχος & ο nikpet .

Αφορμή για να ανοίξω την συζήτηση ήταν το οτι ψάχνοντας στην Wind είδα αρκετό κόσμο που μοιάζει ασύνδετος , αλλά ποτέ δεν έχει δώσει το παρόν ή ποτέ δεν έχει γράψει εδώ για βοήθεια.Μετά λύπης μου βλέπω να ασχολούνται μόνο 3-4 άτομα με την περιοχή μας .
Όσοι είμαστε , έχουμε διάθεση να βοηθήσουμε και ποτέ δεν αρνηθήκαμε σε κανέναν .Τρέχουμε απο ταράτσα σε ταράτσα για να βοηθήσουμε κόσμο απο όλη την Αθήνα .
Ελπίζω να αρχίσει σιγά σιγά να εμφανίζεται κόσμος 
 :: 

Γιά τον kapo κάτι έχω σκεφτεί αλλά περιμένω πρώτα να στηθεί κάτι άλλο να κάνουμε δοκιμές  ::

----------


## nikpet

> Ναι το ξέρω αυτό για τον DAMN


Είδες Μάνο πως τα φέρνει η ζωή...  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ryloth

H πλάκα είναι οτι ανέβηκα στην ταράτσα του για άλλη δουλειά  ::

----------


## geosia

Καλησπέρα

Μάνο πας να μας τρελάνεις με τα link. Δεν έχεις σταματημό στο ψάξιμο.
Στο τέλος θα βάλεις στο παιχνίδι όποιον βλέπεις.  ::  

Πάντως για ψηλά στην Πετρούπολη ετοιμάζεται κάτι ψηλά στην Ολυμπίας.

Αν πάνε όλα καλά θα φωτίσει όλη την Πετρούπολεως μέχρι κάτω.

Αλλά χρειάζεται προσεκτική επιλογή της κεραίας του AP και δεν ξέρω τι είναι σωστό να μπεί sector ή panel;

----------


## gkapog

Ετοιμαζω και ενα κόμβο ενός φίλου μου ψηλά Αγ. Νικολάου αρχικά με 2 ifs σε α .Να δουμε μηπως δούμε άσπρη μέρα...  ::

----------


## ryloth

Γιώργο (geosia),
είπαμε φίλε θα φτιάξουμε την περιοχή, η αλήθεια είναι οτι είμαστε πίσω,
κόσμος βλέπω οτι υπάρχει στη wind το θέμα είναι να αρχίσουν να κινητοποιούνται καταρχήν πρέπει να σηκωθουν μερικά ΑΡs για να 
εμφανιστεί κόσμος.
Αφού σκέφτομαι και εγώ να βάλω , παρά την κακή θέση που έχω , στα 6μ που θα ανέβει όλο και καποιος θα με πιάνει.

Ο ατάραχος έχει πανελάκι όπως ξέρουμε με αρκετά καλά αποτελέσματα,
ίσως όμως 1 sector να είναι καλύτερη αλλά και πιο ακριβή.

Όπως έχει γράψει ο m0rales ετοιμάζεται κόμβος LOVE ψηλά πετρουπόλεως δεν ξέρω εαν έγινε σκαν , αναμένουμε αποτελέσματα και εκεί είναι πολύ καλή θέση.
Από την άλλη πευρά αγ.νικολάου , μακάρι να μπορούμε να δούμε , έχει ενα μικρό ανέβασμα σαν λοφάκι προς τα εκει και έχουμε δυσκολίες να περάσουμε.

----------


## christopher

Μάνο δε νομίζω οτι επείγουν τόσο τα AP στην περιοχή μας. Δεν υπάρχει ακόμα μεγάλη ζήτηση. Αφού έχουμε την πολυτέλεια του χρόνου καλύτερα να επενδύσουμε σε καλά link ώστε μόλις αυξηθεί ο κόσμος να μπορούμε άνετα και καλά οργανωμένα να τους εξυπηρετήσουμε.

Νομίζω οτι πλέον πλησιάζει ο καιρός να κάνουμε μια συνάντηση στον Αίολο.
Τι λέτε;

----------


## ryloth

Είναι καιρός να γίνει καμία συνάντηση, 
ΑΡ δεν είναι ανάγκη να ανέβει , αλλά κοίτα την περίπτωση του μπάμπη , που έχει αναγκαστεί να συνδεθεί στο χρήστο γιατί δεν πιάνει κανέναν άλλο πιό κοντά.
Το κόμβο για επάνω ψηλά που λέτε για πότε υπολογίζετε ... ??

----------


## nikpet

Έγινε διαχωρισμός του θέματος....

Η συνέχεια όσον αφορά το meeting 

http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=21555

----------


## TeslaCoil

Μην απελπίζεστε και μην αγχώνεστε

εδώ Λάρισα τι να πούμε

εγώ ξενοικιάζω προσεχώς και θα είμαι κάτω

έχω μερικές ιδέες να συζητήσουμε , και να τις εφαρμόσουμε 

δεν έχω στρατηγικό σημείο , και μάλιστα δεν ξέρω ακόμα που θα βάλω τον εξοπλισμό που θα φέρω από Λάρισα

Μια ιδέα και θέλω την άποψη σας
κοντά στην Πετρούπολη έχει κεραίες στο Βουνό
ας συζητήσουμε με δήμαρχο και παράγοντες πως και με ποίον τρόπο θα μπορούσαμε να στήσουμε κάτι εκεί

άλλο θέμα είναι όσοι βάζουν στο WIND στίγμα 
αυτούς πρέπει να βρούμε τρόπο να τους βρούμε
με email η και πόρτα πόρτα, ακόμα μέσο εφημερίδας όσο τρελό και αν ακούγεται αρκεί να γίνει σωστά  ::   ::   ::

----------


## kxrist

> *Αναζητείται-Καταζητείται*


Pm  ::

----------


## ASTRA

> ryloth Δημοσιεύθηκε: Τρι Μάϊ 16, 2006 4:04 pm Θέμα δημοσίευσης: Κανείς για Βackbone Πετρούπολη , Ίλιον ??? 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Αναζητείται-Καταζητείται 
> Κόμβος για backbone στην περιοχή συνόρων Πετρούπολης - Ίλιον. 
> Λόγω της μορφολογίας της περιοχής υπάρχει πρόβλημα & δεν μπορούμε να 
> περάσουμε απο πετρούπολη προς ίλιον. 
> Ιδανικό θα ήταν να βρούμε κάποιον ανάμεσα στην περιοχή που βρίσκεται ο κόμβος μου (ryloth #7725) - panospetr #4890 μέχρι και την περιοχή jimada #4903 - ririco #4119 . 
> ...





> Αφορμή για να ανοίξω την συζήτηση ήταν το οτι ψάχνοντας στην Wind είδα αρκετό κόσμο που μοιάζει ασύνδετος , αλλά ποτέ δεν έχει δώσει το παρόν ή ποτέ δεν έχει γράψει εδώ για βοήθεια.Μετά λύπης μου βλέπω να ασχολούνται μόνο 3-4 άτομα με την περιοχή μας





> christopher Δημοσιεύθηκε: Τρι Μάϊ 23, 2006 12:14 pm Θέμα δημοσίευσης: 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Μάνο δε νομίζω οτι επείγουν τόσο τα AP στην περιοχή μας. Δεν υπάρχει ακόμα μεγάλη ζήτηση. Αφού έχουμε την πολυτέλεια του χρόνου καλύτερα να επενδύσουμε σε καλά link ώστε μόλις αυξηθεί ο κόσμος να μπορούμε άνετα και καλά οργανωμένα να τους εξυπηρετήσουμε. 
> 
> Νομίζω οτι πλέον πλησιάζει ο καιρός να κάνουμε μια συνάντηση στον Αίολο. 
> Τι λέτε;


 Καλυσπερα σε ολους.Ωραια εχεις απολυτο δικιο(ryloth) δεν ενφανιζομαστε σκεφτηκε κανεις το γιατι!!! Καλος η κακος για εμενα εκανε αρκετες αναφορες σε αλλο post o kdim.Διαβαζα ολες τις δημοσιευσεις και αναγνωριζω τις προσπαθιες που εγειναν για να συνδεθει ο(kostian) στο δυκτιο,εκει ομως εγειναν προσπαθιες εδω στην περιοχη μου δεν υπαρχει ενδιαφερον απο κανεναν,εγω εμφανιστικα μεσω αλλου και τι με αυτο εμφανιζομαι τωρα θα αλλαξει κατι??Δεν ενδιαφερεστε για την περιοχη απο (πετρας)και επανω κανενα ΑΡ προς τα εδω,ο φιλος (christopher) λεει οτι δεν χρειαζονται ΑΡ στην περιοχη(ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΖΩΗ ΚΑΙ ΕΔΩ ΕΠΑΝΩ),τωρα θελετε να γυρισεται προς ιλιον!!!!ΓΙΑΤΙ!!!! το ιλιον δεν ειναι συνδεμενο???Συγνωμη που η πρωτη αναφορα μου ειναι με παραπονα αλλα δεν παει αλλο

----------


## nikpet

> ryloth Δημοσιεύθηκε: Τρι Μάϊ 16, 2006 4:04 pm Θέμα δημοσίευσης: Κανείς για Βackbone Πετρούπολη , Ίλιον ??? 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Αναζητείται-Καταζητείται 
> Κόμβος για backbone στην περιοχή συνόρων Πετρούπολης - Ίλιον. 
> Λόγω της μορφολογίας της περιοχής υπάρχει πρόβλημα & δεν μπορούμε να 
> περάσουμε απο πετρούπολη προς ίλιον. 
> Ιδανικό θα ήταν να βρούμε κάποιον ανάμεσα στην περιοχή που βρίσκεται ο κόμβος μου (ryloth #7725) - panospetr #4890 μέχρι και την περιοχή jimada #4903 - ririco #4119 . 
> ...





> christopher Δημοσιεύθηκε: Τρι Μάϊ 23, 2006 12:14 pm Θέμα δημοσίευσης: 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Μάνο δε νομίζω οτι επείγουν τόσο τα AP στην περιοχή μας. Δεν υπάρχει ακόμα μεγάλη ζήτηση. Αφού έχουμε την πολυτέλεια του χρόνου καλύτερα να επενδύσουμε σε καλά link ώστε μόλις αυξηθεί ο κόσμος να μπορούμε άνετα και καλά οργανωμένα να τους εξυπηρετήσουμε. 
> 
> Νομίζω οτι πλέον πλησιάζει ο καιρός να κάνουμε μια συνάντηση στον Αίολο. 
> Τι λέτε;


 Καλυσπερα σε ολους.Ωραια εχεις απολυτο δικιο(ryloth) δεν ενφανιζομαστε σκεφτηκε κανεις το γιατι!!! Καλος η κακος για εμενα εκανε αρκετες αναφορες σε αλλο post o kdim.Διαβαζα ολες τις δημοσιευσεις και αναγνωριζω τις προσπαθιες που εγειναν για να συνδεθει ο(kostian) στο δυκτιο,εκει ομως εγειναν προσπαθιες εδω στην περιοχη μου δεν υπαρχει ενδιαφερον απο κανεναν,εγω εμφανιστικα μεσω αλλου και τι με αυτο εμφανιζομαι τωρα θα αλλαξει κατι??Δεν ενδιαφερεστε για την περιοχη απο (πετρας)και επανω κανενα ΑΡ προς τα εδω,ο φιλος (christopher) λεει οτι δεν χρειαζονται ΑΡ στην περιοχη(ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΖΩΗ ΚΑΙ ΕΔΩ ΕΠΑΝΩ),τωρα θελετε να γυρισεται προς ιλιον!!!!ΓΙΑΤΙ!!!! το ιλιον δεν ειναι συνδεμενο???Συγνωμη που η πρωτη αναφορα μου ειναι με παραπονα αλλα δεν παει αλλο[/quote:a7391]

Astra, sorry αλλά είσαι αλλού για αλλού...

Δεν δέχομαι από κανέναν να μου λέει ότι δεν μας ενδιαφέρει η περιοχή του Ιλίου-Πετρούπολης...

Προσωπικά εγώ έχω σκιστεί γι' αυτήν την περιοχή...

Υπάρχουν όμως κάποιοι που τα θέλουν έτοιμα...
Δεν είναι έτσι...
Το awmn θέλει πολύ κόπο, θυσίες, χρόνο και χρήμα...
Μα πάνω απ' όλα υπομονή...


Θεωρώ το post σου εντελώς εκτός τόπου και χρόνου...

Χρήστος

----------


## igna

Λυπάμαι που λόγω οικογένειας και εργασίας δεν μου μένει αρκετός χρόνος για ταράτσες.
Ζηλεύω των Μανώλη και τα άλλα παιδιά που μπορούν και τρέχουν και δεν μπορώ να είμαι μαζί τους.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## ryloth

Φίλε μου Astra,

εγώ όπως ο χρήστος & όπως όλοι οι άλλοι
όσο μπορούμε τρέχουμε απο ταράτσα σε ταράτσα.
Εκεί που μένεις εσύ δέν υπάρχει κανείς να ενδιαφέρεται 
να στήσει κόμβο και να σηκώσει ΑΡ,
δέν φταίμε εμείς.......

Εάν έρθεις απο την ταράτσα μου και δείς την θέση μου γιατί απο τις φωτογραφίες δεν φαίνεται καλά
θα καταλάβεις τι αγώνα έχω κάνει για να βγάλω 5ΒΒ και να ετοιμάζω άλλο 1.
Από όσους είδαν τις φωτογραφίες 9 στους 10 μου έιπαν να τα παρατήσω & να πέσω πελάτης σε όποιον πιάσω ίσα να έχω δίκτυο.

τους λίγους μήνες μου είμαι στο δίκτυο
λίγους κόμβους έχω δεί με τόσο χάλια οπτική 
και τόσα ΒΒ.
Όποιος βλέπει την ταράτσα μου το πρώτο πράγμα που κάνει είναι να γελάει
και να ρωτάει που έχω περάσει τόσα λίνκς

Εάν έιχαμε αυτόν που ενδιαφέρεται να στήσει κόμβο κάπου ψηλά
να είσαι σίγουρος οτι αμέσως θα είχαμε τρέξει να το σηκώσουμε σε χρόνο
ρεκόρ, και ούτε θα είχα ξεκινήσει αυτό το θέμα για να τον βρούμε.

Όποτε θελήσεις μπορείς να μου στείλεις ένα πμ να περάσω απο το σπίτι σου 
να δούμε τι μπορούμε να κάνουμε

Ιγνάτιε μη στενοχωριέσαι κάποια μερά και εμείς θα φτάσουμε στο σημείο
που είσαι εσύ τώρα,
γιαυτό τρέχουμε τώρα να το ευχαριστηθούμε  ::

----------


## ASTRA

Δεν είπα ότι δεν μας ενδιαφέρει η κάθε περιοχή αλλά για εδώ επάνω δεν έχει γίνει καμιά αναφορά για ένα ΑΡ προς τα εδώ,δεν είναι έτσι?Και είπα πριν ότι έχετε απόλυτο δίκιο για ότι δεν εμφανίστηκε κανείς η καλύτερα δεν εμφανίστηκα-ενδιαφέρθηκα ποτέ το δέχομαι.Βλέπω το δίκτυο ότι μεγαλώνει πίσω από το απολις και προς τα κάτω από αυτό.Δεν τα θέλω έτοιμα δεν έχω μάθει έτσι.

----------


## nikpet

> Δεν είπα ότι δεν μας ενδιαφέρει η κάθε περιοχή αλλά για εδώ επάνω δεν έχει γίνει καμιά αναφορά για ένα ΑΡ προς τα εδώ,δεν είναι έτσι?Και είπα πριν ότι έχετε απόλυτο δίκιο για ότι δεν εμφανίστηκε κανείς ή καλύτερα δεν εμφανίστηκα-ενδιαφέρθηκα ποτέ το δέχομαι.Βλέπω το δίκτυο ότι μεγαλώνει πίσω από το απολις και προς τα κάτω από αυτό.Δεν τα θέλω έτοιμα δεν έχω μάθει έτσι.


Τι nodeid έχεις;

----------


## christopher

Το σκεπτικό των λεγομένων μου ήταν το εξής:

Πρώτον, όσοι ενδιαφέρονται να κάνουν κάτι έρχονται στις συναντήσεις και τα συζητάμε. Ακόμα και να μην βρούμε άμεσα λύση αρκεί που έχουμε γνωριστεί μεταξύ μας. Και αυτό γιατί το δίκτυο ΔΕΝ είναι απρόσωπο. 

Δεύτερον, το μήνυμα, αν προσέξεις, το είχα στείλει πριν 7 μήνες. Δεν υπήρχαν τόσοι πολλοί ασύνδετοι τότε (εσύ δηλώθηκες στο wind 15/10/06) και όντως κάτω από τον ατάραχο δεν υπάρχει ιδιαίτερο πρόβλημα με AP. Υπάρχουν 4 ΑΡ (ataraxos, igna, fencer, ryloth) που καλύπτουν άνετα την περιοχή προς τα κάτω. Αδιαμφισβήτητα λόγω της μορφολογίας του εδάφους υπάρχει πρόβλημα στο σημείο που είσαι. Γιατί δεν ήρθες μια φορά να δεις, αν προσπαθούμε να βρούμε λύση, για την περιοχή σου, στις συναντήσεις που κάνουμε; Δηλαδή θέλεις ένα ΑΡ και το θέλεις τώρα;

Τρίτον, αυτό που επισήμανα ήταν ότι οι τοπικοί κόμβοι θα πρέπει να συνδεθούν κατά το δυνατό μεταξύ τους για να υπάρχει μεγαλύτερη αξιοπιστία του δικτύου. Η πιο κοντινή διέξοδος που έχουμε είναι προς το Ίλιον και θα ήταν καλό αν μπορούσε να γίνει κάτι σταθερό προς τα εκεί. Κάτι που ακόμα δεν έχει πετύχει ούτε καν μεταξύ μας.

Τέταρτον, όπως αναφέρεται "ασχολούνται μόνο 3-4 άτομα με την περιοχή μας". Νομίζεις ότι είναι εύκολο να τρέχουν συνέχεια αυτοί για να υπάρχουν κάποιοι client που θέλουν μόνο να leechαρουν και τίποτα άλλο; Ή νομίζεις ότι είναι εύκολο να διατηρήσουμε τα link μας με τις πολυκατοικίες που ξεφυτρώνουν κάθε λίγο; Θέλεις να βάλεις εξοπλισμό, να βγάλεις ένα backbone και να βάλεις και ένα ΑΡ ώστε να εξυπηρετήσεις τους ασύνδετους που υπάρχουν κοντά σου; Αν ναι, έλα σε κάποια συνάντηση και θα σε βοηθήσουμε.

Συγνώμη για τα παραπάνω, αλλά βιάστηκες να βγάλεις το παράπονο σου, το οποίο παρεμπιπτόντως είναι και λίγο ετεροχρονισμένο.

----------


## christopher

> Δεν είπα ότι δεν μας ενδιαφέρει η κάθε περιοχή αλλά για εδώ επάνω δεν έχει γίνει καμιά αναφορά για ένα ΑΡ προς τα εδώ,δεν είναι έτσι?Και είπα πριν ότι έχετε απόλυτο δίκιο για ότι δεν εμφανίστηκε κανείς ή καλύτερα δεν εμφανίστηκα-ενδιαφέρθηκα ποτέ το δέχομαι.Βλέπω το δίκτυο ότι μεγαλώνει πίσω από το απολις και προς τα κάτω από αυτό.Δεν τα θέλω έτοιμα δεν έχω μάθει έτσι.


Στις συναντήσεις γίνονται αναφορές για ΑΡ ψηλά στο βουνό, κάτι που ακόμα δεν έχει ευδοκιμήσει. 

Σημ: Ο ASTRA βρίσκεται πίσω από τον ataraxo και δεν πιάνει το σήμα του.

----------


## ASTRA

Scan απο την περιοχη μου υπαρχουν στο post (help για scan) δεν θελω να δημιουργω προβληματα αλλα ειπα την αποψη μου ρε παιδια και ας ειμαι νεος στο κυκλωμα αυτο και αναγνωριζω τις προσπαθιες σας δεν εχω κατι προσοπικο με κανεναν και δεν ειπα οτι φτετε εσεισ αλλα αντιθετος ειπα οτι κατι πρεπει να γεινει

----------


## christopher

Το ότι δεν το έχεις δει να γίνεται, δεν σημαίνει οτι δεν το προσπαθούμε.

----------


## ASTRA

Ετεροχρονισμένο έχεις δίκιο αλλά μου εμφανίστηκε σαν αδιάβαστο post γιατί έγινε πρόσφατη αναφορά 05/12/06.Δεν έχω διάθεση να leechαρω κανένα και είπα ότι αρκετοί ενδιαφέρθηκαν να βοηθήσουν στην σύνδεση του (kostian) και ευχαριστώ και λέω και πάλι ότι αφορμή όλων αυτών είναι ότι δεν είδα μια αναφορά σε post για την εδώ περιοχή το αν έχει ειπωθεί στις συναντήσεις δεν το γνωρίζω γιατί ΠΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΒΡΕΘΗΚΑ

----------


## ASTRA

> nikpet Δημοσιεύθηκε: Πεμ Δεκ 07, 2006 11:48 pm Θέμα δημοσίευσης: 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ASTRA έγραψε: 
> Δεν ειπα οτι δεν μας ενδιαφερει η καθε περιοχη αλλα για εδω επανω δεν εχει γεινει καμια αναφορα για ενα ΑΡ προς τα εδω,δεν ειναι ετσι?Και ειπα πριν οτι εχετε απολυτο δικιο για οτι δεν ενφανιστικε κανεις η καλυτερα δεν ενφανιστικα-ενδιαφερθηκα ποτε το δεχομαι.Βλεπω το δυκτιο οτι μεγαλωνει πισω απο το απολις και προς τα κατω απο αυτο.Δεν τα θελω ετοιμα δεν εχω μαθει ετσι. 
> 
> 
> Τι nodeid έχεις;


 10463

----------


## kdim

καλημέρα στους φίλους των δυτικών προαστίων.
αν και μένω Μαρούσι τα 4 τελευταία χρόνια για τα δυτικά σκίζομαι και τρέχω γιατί όπως και να το κάνουμε εκεί μεγαλώσαμε και το πονάμε.
λοιπόν ο astra είναι φιλαράκι όπως και ο kostian που παρεμπιπτόντως είναι και αδέρφια.
τον kostain λόγω τοποθεσίας τον στήσαμε εύκολα.
ο astra έχει μια ιδιαιτερότητα στο σημείο που είναι δεν έχει καλή οπτική με κανέναν και έχει πολλές πολυκατοικίες γύρω του.
η μόνη διέξοδος που έχει είναι προς το πετρας και προς τον douka και γενικά προς τα επάνω. προς Igna δεν έχει οπτική ώστε να βγει.
τον καταλαβαίνω ότι είναι δύσκολο σημείο αλλά είναι μια περιοχή εκεί πάνω με πολλά παιδιά που θέλουν να μπουν στο δίκτυο.
ελπίζω να βγει κανένα bb εκεί πάνω με ένα καλό ap ώστε να μπουν και τα παιδιά εκεί.
όλοι μαζί να προσπαθήσουμε να βρούμε λύση και εάν χρειαστεί βοήθεια όλοι είμαστε μέσα ασύνδετοι και συνδεδεμένοι.
 ::   ::   ::  


φιλικά 
Κώστας

----------


## christopher

Λοιπόν, για το θέμα με τον Δούκα:
Την περασμένη Κυριακή ήμουν στο σπίτι του και δεν ξέρω και γω πόση ώρα φάγαμε για να καταφέρουμε να στοχεύσουμε στον geosia. Link με -80 δεν γίνεται. Μην κοιτάζετε στο wind που δείχνει μια υπέροχη ευθεία και όλα φαίνονται παιχνιδάκι. Όπως έχω ξαναγράψει και αλλού όμως, υπάρχει πολυκατοικία μπροστά του και τον κόβει. Ο άνθρωπος δουλεύει τις καθημερινές και μόνο Σαββατοκυρ/κα μπορούμε να κάνουμε δουλειά. Έχουμε πει να μετακινήσουμε τον ιστό μπας και γίνει κάτι. Αν βγει το bb με geosia τότε συζητάμε ότι θέλετε. Αλλά κάντε λίγο υπομονή να βγει πρώτα.

----------


## ASTRA

Καλησπέρα σε όλους δεν έγραψα χθες για να ταράξω τα νερά και την ησυχία σας ούτε να εκθέσω κανέναν από εσάς.Όποιος ξαναδεί το post help για scan από τον φίλο kdim θα δει ότι μέχρι και στα 7 μετρά ύψους βαρεμέ κεραία και δεν είδαμε φως.Απλά να αναφέρω ότι όλη η περιοχή είναι αρνητική σε κάθε σήμα λόγω των 2 βουνών που μας κλείνουν από παντού και ας υπάρχουν κεραίες αρκετά κοντά μας.Διαβάζοντας χθες το post και χωρίς να δω ημερομηνία κατάλαβα ότι θα φεύγαμε και άλλο προς τα πίσω γράψατε λάθος .Στο wind έχετε δει πόσοι ασύνδετοι είμαστε πρέπει να μιλάμε και εμείς όπως κάλλια λέτε εσείς,αλλά πρέπει να καταλάβει ότι σαν ασύνδετοι δεν γνωρίζουμε και πολλά οπότε τι να πούμε η μόνη αναφορά που μπορούμε να κάνουμε είναι πως και ποτέ θα συνδεθούμε.Υπομονή υπάρχει ελπίδα έχω και από αυτό κάτι λίγο.Μένω εκτός παρακολουθώντας τα post σας μέχρι να βρεθεί κάποια λύση εσείς γνωρίζετε καλύτερα.

----------


## ryloth

Φίλε το έχουμε συζητήσει το θέμα
σε όλες τις συναντήσεις που έχουμε κάνει
εάν είχες έρθει έστω σε 1 από αυτές θα το ήξερες

Δυστυχώς εμείς που είμαστε χαμηλά δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε πολλά
πράγματα εάν δεν εμφανιστεί κάποιος ψηλά κοντά σας.

Σε συνάντηση έχει ακουστεί μέχρι & το να νοικιαστεί
γκαρσονιέρα σε πολυκατοικία εκεί ψηλά
και να πληρώνουμε το ενοίκιο μόνο γα να συντηρούμε τον κόμβο  ::  

Μή νομίζεις οτι επειδή εμείς είμαστε "βολεμένοι"
δεν ενδιαφερόμαστε για την ανάπτυξη του awmn στην περιοχή μας

Εάν ξέρεις καλά κανένα γείτονα με καλή οπτική
όρμα του και τον στήνουμε εμείς τον κόμβο  ::

----------


## geosia

Δυστυχώς δεν έχω οπτική πίσω από τον Παναγιώτη (Ataraxo) οπότε μάλλον ξεχνάμε την σύνδεση μεταξύ εμένα και ASTRA (10463).

Ομως αν υπάρχει οπτική του ASTRA με Douka (10633) θα ήθελα να το διαπιστώσω καλύτερα για αυτό θα παρακαλούσα τον ASTRA να δημοσιεύσει φωτογραφίες στη σελίδα του στο wind και το ίδιο θα κάνω για τον Douka.

Αν καταφέρουμε και βγάλουμε λινκ με Douka και αφού θα υπάρχει η υποδομή και η οπτική απ' την πλευρά σου ASTRA θα δοκιμάσουμε να κάνουμε bb link. 

Υστερα εσύ σήκωσε ένα AP να καλύψεις την περιοχή σου.

----------


## NiKoSaEi

να πω οτι ο klarabel ειναι στο ιλιον και αναζητα λινκς!

----------


## ASTRA

Oι φωτογραφιες μπηκαν στο wind και τις παραθετω και εδω:αν θελετε και πιο κοντινες μπορω να τις ανεβασω

----------


## gkapog

> Oι φωτογραφιες μπηκαν στο wind και τις παραθετω και εδω:αν θελετε και πιο κοντινες μπορω να τις ανεβασω


Σου εστειλα pm για bb link

----------

